# 2 Shots At Can In 1.05 Seconds



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Redrum (May 26, 2012)

looks like dugi got some competition


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very impressive! you belong to a very small group


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Too bad we don't duel anymore. You'd be in there.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

quick!!!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome, Fantastic.

No one can approach what you can do with a slingshot.

You are without a doubt the Best Shooter of All Times.

You Super Human You.

Great Shooting and Great Video.

Dgui


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow ! Just when you think you've seen it all ...


----------

